# WES - Status of individual document or overall status?



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi ... 

I have created account with WES for ECA and entered the required information. At the moment its showing me the status "waiting for required documents". I will be sending them the documents over a period of 2-3 months. Some will reach them in 2 weeks and some will take time. 

My question is, will they show the status for each document? or will they wait for all the documents before changing to next status?

If they show status of individual document, it will be good for us. we will know whatever we have sent are received and acknowledge and what is pending. 

Regards,


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

cfuture said:


> Hi ...
> 
> I have created account with WES for ECA and entered the required information. At the moment its showing me the status "waiting for required documents". I will be sending them the documents over a period of 2-3 months. Some will reach them in 2 weeks and some will take time.
> 
> ...


They show the status of Degree and marksheets individually for each degree. When the documents are received by them they change it to Documents received- Review in progress. And then after reviewing they may put the case back to Waiting for required docs iwithin 2-3 days if all marksheets and degree copies haven't been received by them. If all the documents required specific to the Qualification have been received then they may change the status to Evaluation in progress after 7-10 days.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

sssagi said:


> They show the status of Degree and marksheets individually for each degree. When the documents are received by them they change it to Documents received- Review in progress. And then after reviewing they may put the case back to Waiting for required docs iwithin 2-3 days if all marksheets and degree copies haven't been received by them. If all the documents required specific to the Qualification have been received then they may change the status to Evaluation in progress after 7-10 days.


Makes sense ..

Thanks


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Cfuture i am also from Pakistan can you tell me do i need to send the matric and intermediate documents also along with Bachelor Degree(Computer Science) to WES?

or only Bachelor degree would suffice and what did you follow did you ask the Intermediate and Metric Baord to send the documents directly to WES or you first had them attested by Intermediate and Metrice Board and sent them to WES???

Please bro show me some light


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

kashifbari said:


> Hello Cfuture i am also from Pakistan can you tell me do i need to send the matric and intermediate documents also along with Bachelor Degree(Computer Science) to WES?
> 
> or only Bachelor degree would suffice and what did you follow did you ask the Intermediate and Metric Baord to send the documents directly to WES or you first had them attested by Intermediate and Metrice Board and sent them to WES???
> 
> Please bro show me some light


Hello kashifbari,

I am sending Matric, Intermediate, Bachelors & Masters degree to WES. This is as per the requirement set by them. Initially i thought, only Bachelors & Masters are enough, but then i read the WES requirements carefully and also read different forums and decided to send everything.

I have not yet initiated the process for Matric, Inter & Bachelors but will keep you updated. However, i know that HEC will do degree attestation and send the sealed envelop to WES. There is a link on HEC website. Process for Matric & Inter is not clear which i am trying to find out.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

ok Cfuture keep me posted please because i am worried about the process for Mertic and intermediate and as far as the HEC is concerned i know the process and will be visiting the Islamabad.


----------



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

kashifbari said:


> ok Cfuture keep me posted please because i am worried about the process for Mertic and intermediate and as far as the HEC is concerned i know the process and will be visiting the Islamabad.


Hi Kashifbari, 

Will you do the online reservation for the token number and you will directly go there and get the token number on the spot? I heared/read somewhere that we can do the reservation online (selected date/time) before going to Islamabad, otherwise, we will have to reach there early morning to get the token number.


----------



## ayeshahsan (Oct 30, 2014)

*WES status*

hi,

My WES account shows "Not acceptable" for my Master's degree and transcripts while my bachelor;s degree and transcripts are accepted.

I dont understand whats the problem. I put all the four documents i.e BE degree and Transcript and Masters degree and transcript in an envelope signed and sealed by HEC. They have accepted BE degree and transcript and show unacceptable for Masters.

What should I do now, any suggestions?

Feelign troubled:S

Thanks.


----------



## ayeshahsan (Oct 30, 2014)

P.S. The main status on top of my WES account is still showing Documents recieved- Review in Progress. Should I hope that the status against my Master's degree and transcript will change to Acceptable :S

I am trying to figure out where the mistake was. Should I have sealed my bachelor's and master's documents in separate envelopes be HEC? I put all four in a single envelope.

On the HEC website, the status of my documents is updated to "Attested" so i dont think it can be the reason.

Please suggest me something.

Regards,

Ayesha


----------



## wefo (Feb 24, 2015)

My status is still waiting for the required documents even though I sent them and the courier confirmed receipt


----------



## faiz2050in (Mar 11, 2015)

*Wes*

I have send my all Document (from F.Y.J.C to Masters Seal and Signed by institude) , and it is almost 15 working days but still when i check my WES Account it says Waiting for required documents. can someone pls help me why it is showing like this


----------

